# A little photo tribute to my Jasmine 12/98 - 7/09



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

This is my Jasmine throughout her life...The second picture is called "My Hero." She loved Morgan (who died in 2007). Jas in on the right and Morgan on the left in the grass. And Jas was about to drive Morgan to the beach. 
My old girl -- I didn't realize how old she looked until I saw this photo, which was taken just a few hours before she died on July 3. 
I miss her so so much. 
















[/img] 















[/img]


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

These pictures go right to the heart. What a beautiful pair they were. Jasmine truly shone in her life with you, so very, very well-loved. The last picture is especially dear. I love seeing her photo. Her eyes looked wise and kind. It is so clear how well cared-for she really was. She knew how deeply she was cherished. What a wonderful life you gave to her.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jasmine.









My girl (11) is looking old now too and it happens so quickly. It's like one day they're old and you don't know what happened.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am also sorry you lost Jasmine. It is never easy. 

What a pretty girl.

RIP Sweet Jasmine.

Val


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss! Your pics made me feel sad. I will cherish every moment with my Sarge! =(


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm looking at the last photo and thinking: When did the hair in her ears go white? She always acted like such a goofball, always remained mischievous, and maintained her feistiness until the end that her immaturity -- which I grew to love, although it was exasperating when she was younger ("when is she going to grow up?!) -- cast a veil over the fact that she was aging. I was totally blinded by and in awe of her young spirit.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a beautiful old granny girl. I love the wisdom in her face. So sorry you lost her too soon.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks like she was a very sweet girl. I'm sorrry for your loss.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

what a beautiful tribute--doesn't it seem like yesterday when you brought her home as a pup? How quickly it goes by, and then we must reflect on our own passing time as well. She is gazing at Morgan with such adoration, Morgan seems to take her little sister in stride. What a pair. 

Even in her last photo, Jasmine is stunning. There is something in her eyes in that photo that capture me completely--a wise old soul, a kindness. I can't stop looking. Even ill, she carried herself with such grace.

Lucy was in great spirits hours before she died--she attended a Christmas party before she had the fatal bleed. 

HATE hemangio! It takes too many of our noble dogs.

But in the end...it doesn't win. Look at Jasmine--cancer did NOT take her spirit, her love, her soul. Nothing could do that, even cancer is not strong enough to diminish that brilliant light.

That love, that spirit, will live in you, even as you look at her photos in sadness, the gift of having her--and Morgan, in your life will enrich you forever.

All my best


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







Love the picture of the 2 dogs in the convertible! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Beautiful girl, I'm so sorry she's gone.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss, you think you are over it and then something sets it off, she was beautiful. In the one pic, chewing on her chewy, she looks like a female version of my Sashi








You know , today Sylvia Browne said dont ever say RIP because they dont rest, theyre BUSY, that made me feel a little better. I thought maybe that would help you. Its been almost a yr since I lost Sash and I still miss him but like to think his spirit is always here with me and know Jasmines will always be with you, too.








Love the pic of the 2 of them in the convertible, thanks for sharing your lovely photos.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sashmom
> Love the pic of the 2 of them in the convertible, thanks for sharing your lovely photos.


Funny thing is I had a bumper sticker on that car that read, "Owned by German shepherds," and those two riding around in it with me. Well, Scout, my WGSD, was often there, but hiding on the back seat floor. He'd pop his head up like a prairie dog now and then to see where we were.


----------

